
Google bans political discussion on internal mailing lists - fourthark
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/23/google-bans-political-discussion-on-internal-mailing-lists.html
======
maerF0x0
>o avoid conversations that are generally disruptive.

> “Our primarily responsibility is to do the work we’ve each been hired to do,
> not to spend working time on debates about non-work topics,” the policy
> states.

Seems pretty straight forward to me. At one time polite conversation excluded
politics, amongst other things. Could be simple enough to follow in the
workplace

------
thecabinet
“The law, in its majestic equality, forbids the rich as well as the poor to
sleep under bridges, to beg in the streets, and to steal bread.”

------
crb002
How do you define "political"? Slippery slope.

~~~
lern_too_spel
Good question. Maybe it's safe to talk about herd immunity but not safe to
talk about policies to ensure herd immunity. Safe to talk about climate
science but not carbon policies. Safe to discuss sexual orientations but not
safe to discuss legal protections for minority orientations. Safe to discuss
individuals but not safe to discuss individuals in their roles as politicians.
That's my best guess.

